# Pics



## d-rock (Oct 21, 2009)

hey guys,
I posted some job pics on the profile..take a look.


----------



## Al Taper (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice pics.


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

Did you use the FLEC-TRACK to do the radius soffits, or just cut a regular track?


----------



## d-rock (Oct 21, 2009)

flex track. also, we sometimes cut a 2x2 angle.


----------

